# My Tegu is missing a nail... could use some advice.



## Jaredp (Feb 3, 2016)

So I came home from work today and Littlefoot My tegu looked like he exploded with shed. But after moving my thermometer I noticed it had some blood on it (which I figured was from his previous meal) but after looking at his back foot I noticed one of his nails was bloody/gone.. I have attached some pics. I plan to go to the vet as soon as possible, but has this happend to anyone else? And how can I prevent it from happening again.



 

 


He is in a 6x2x2 enclosure 
Basking temp -110 degrees 
hot side mid 90s he does burrow however, so it's a little cooler. 
Cool side is around 80 degrees 
Humidity is struggling to be at 50% ... I have a humidifier in the room which runs 24/7 and I also mist the cage once a day. But it does get low from time to time. 

Thank you for taking the time to read this.

Jared & Littlefoot


----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 3, 2016)

The vet will check to make sure it do not get infected and give you some antibiotics.. I would clean it with warm water and stop the bleeding and add triple antibiotic ointment in that area to avoid infection.. Its the same thing the vet will do lol... However i'm not sure if the nail will grow back, but lizard lost a nail in many different ways..


----------



## Jaredp (Feb 3, 2016)

I did put a new stick in his enclosure 2 days ago. Maybe it got caught? I still haven't been able to find the actual nail.


----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 3, 2016)

That maybe the cause of what happen.. But if you looking for the nail, you would have to search thru the bedding. Is the vet asking for the broken nail, but if not. I would just trash the bedding and add fresh bedding.


----------



## Jaredp (Feb 3, 2016)

No the vet didn't ask, I was more curious if the nail fell off in the middle of the enclosure or on/near the stick I put in .. I gave him a warm bath and the piece that was sticking to his toe is now gone. I'll put antibiotic ointment on tonight. He seems to be acting normal and it doesn't seem to bother him but I don't want this to happen again.


----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 3, 2016)

Yea just monitor it for a few days.. Should be fine..


----------



## Jaredp (Feb 4, 2016)

Just came back from the vet who confirmed that it did come off from getting stuck on something most likely. Wasn't a shedding problem (phew )and the nail could grow back but might look a little odd. They trimmed his nails as well because they were very long. But he is happy and healthy! 
Thanks Jrock for replying!


----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 4, 2016)

No problem, thats good news... Glad to hear that the nail will grow back..


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Ultimately, no harm done.


----------



## Wesker (Jul 26, 2017)

Jaredp said:


> So I came home from work today and Littlefoot My tegu looked like he exploded with shed. But after moving my thermometer I noticed it had some blood on it (which I figured was from his previous meal) but after looking at his back foot I noticed one of his nails was bloody/gone.. I have attached some pics. I plan to go to the vet as soon as possible, but has this happend to anyone else? And how can I prevent it from happening again.
> View attachment 10322 View attachment 10323 View attachment 10324
> He is in a 6x2x2 enclosure
> Basking temp -110 degrees
> ...


So have ur tegu's nail grow back? I was wondering.


----------

